# Mentor



## mabauer1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi!

I know all of us are very busy but I was wondering if maybe someone would be willing to be my ER coding mentor so I have someone I can go to for guidance and support as I begin my new career as an ER coder.  

I appreciate all the help I can get!

Thanks!

Mary Ann


----------



## jettman (Oct 13, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Sueedwards (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi.... I work with the ER and all outpatient services at a rural hospital.  You can contact me and if we don't know the answers we can figure them out together. 

Thanks, Susan


----------



## mabauer1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I will definitely be picking everyone's brains   I am so very excited to finally get my start in my coding career and really want to do well so I appreciate all the help and guidance I can get.


----------



## Chanke (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm an ER coder for a small rural hospital in the northwest.  I am not a guru, but would be happy to help if I can.


----------

